# New Set-up



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Got my bow, case and all accessories stolen out of my truck 12/1
Insurance is gonna cover it so I am in the market to replace everything
I'm looking to spend approx $1200
Booked a spring bear hunt in Canada so I want to have everything by febuary
Have not decided on new, slightly used or brand
Anybody have any reccommendations?


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't if i should feel sorry for you or what? haha i would go with a new bow. what did you shoot before?


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

The new bear bow and or the carnage... I love my carnage...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

get the new Hoyt bad ass bow.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Anything Mathews! Of course most of the major brands build very nice equipment anymore. Good luck!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I saw an add on TV for the new supper whammy Martin C.M.A.S.D. (crossfire) It had all the bells and whistles and they claimed it to be just as quiet, smooth, speedy, and nice as the other leading C.M.A.S.D models for half the money. Looked like a pretty good deal at $599


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

H O Y T ! ! !


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a 2 year old PSE Axe 6 that I am selling. It's a great performing bow, and will kill a bear with no problems!!

Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a vintage 1986 Hoyt Pro Hunter I'll sell you. It needs cleaning and a new paint job. I've been using it as a boat anchor for the last 26 years... Still shoots though! Hoyts are TOUGH! Right Shaun.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Mathews new Helium is a beauty as well as the new monster. I would not look beyond Mathews. It's time to step up to the best bows on the planet if you have not already.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

The best advice I can give is to go to a couple of archery shops and shoot the bows. Go with the one that feels the best to you. Things to look for are noise, and vibration. How does it feel when you release the arrow? Shoot several side by side and make a decision from there. I recommended Mathews, and others metioned Hoyt. The truth is most of us are "brand blind" and think one is better than the other. All of the major brands build very nice bows. They all have great warranties and stand behind their products. So go with what feels the best with whatever budget you may have.


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

buy a bow madness xl, you wont regret it


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

There are so many good bows out there, don't get caught up in all the name hype. If it were me, i would definitely look at Elite Hunter/Pure, Hoyt various models, Mathews Z7, Athens, the list goes on. Find one that feels good, smooth draw, holds well, solid back wall..........there are some AWESOME deals on last years models!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Shoot them all and then make the decision... everyone wears a different shoe because they all fit different... ignore brand and go with fit and feel.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Elite Answer, Elite Hunter, Bowtech Invasion, Mathews Z7...I think you'd be hard pressed to find a later model Hoyt that is within your budget. I'd look hard at the Elite Hunter...has a lot of the features that you'd look for in a hunting rig and one of the best customer services in the industry.
If I were you I'd try and find a Bowtech Destroyer 340 on AT and you'll have money left over for tags/gas and it'll kill just the same as the latest Hoyt or Mathews...just sayin'


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

my experience with elite and quest bows is significant cam lean, however one of the most comfortable bows i have ever shot.....i love my hoyt.....but if i were you i would consider looking at the new g5 line, like the shift or prime....supposedly the cam lean issues are fixed and those models are only sold at pro shops rather than in major department stores like the quest line...i have a feeling they feel just as nice as the quest and elite bows but hopefully have the cam lean fixed

any way you choose to go im sure you'll be happy because your price range is pretty decent for getting a new setup!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I always purchase last years models this year on sale and get smokin deals. My current bow is a PSE Thunderbolt X, bought it brand new off the shelf on a clearance sale so the new models could come in. I think I paid $200 for a $600 bow. I bought the bow a couple years ago and have been debating getting a new one but I cant bring myself to get rid of this one. I absolutely love it!! Shop around to find a good deal.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for all good advice. Picked up 2011 PSE x-force, it's one fast sucker
Gold tip xt hunters, G5 sight, G5 t3 mech broad heads, cobra release
No excuses now, gotta get serious about this bowhunting


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Good choice hockey. I shot that bow all year and loved it... wish the insurance co would have paid me for the bow I had stolen in 2007!  Was a first run Bowtech Guardian that I built at the Bowtech factory myself... had a bit of sentimental value if nothing else...


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

hockey said:


> Thanks for all good advice. Picked up 2011 PSE x-force, it's one fast sucker
> Gold tip xt hunters, G5 sight, G5 t3 mech broad heads, cobra release
> No excuses now, gotta get serious about this bowhunting


Sounds like a sweet set up best of luck!


----------

